# BB: Win a Copy of John Piper



## reaganmarsh (Jun 10, 2016)

The Puritan Board merited a mention in a satirical post over at the Babylon Bee: 

Crossway Giving Away Five Free Copies of John Piper


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't think that this would happen on the real Puritan Board (as opposed to the made up world of the Babylon Bee). A contest to get actual copies of Joel Beeke? Well, that might be a very different story!


----------



## johnny (Jun 10, 2016)

DMcFadden said:


> Don't think that this would happen on the real Puritan Board (as opposed to the made up world of the Babylon Bee). A contest to get actual copies of Joel Beeke? Well, that might be a very different story!



Yes I don't get it at all, I guess Babylon Bee doesn't come here much or read the many forums critical of Piper's views.
(Does anyone else feel misrepresented?) Also, Are there any Judy Bernardo's on the member list?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 10, 2016)

Most non-Reformed folks probably do not differentiate the Young/Restless/Reformed movement from Reformed (and possibly Charismatic) Baptists, and confessional Reformed bodies. A guy like Piper who unashamedly proclaims the 5 pts. soteriologically just "must be" a Puritan-esque kind of guy.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't remember seeing a Judy B around here. And while Piper definitely isn't confessional, you have to admit that it was a funny post by the BB.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 11, 2016)

Poking fun at Evangelicalisms idolatry of celebrity pastors. More often than not, I think they hit the nail squarely on the head. This is certainly one such instance.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 11, 2016)

Rev. Sheffield, 

Agreed.


----------

